# Power



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello everyone!

This is a great forum and try too come on and read every couple of days. I am finding out lots of things by not even having to ask.

We are still waiting on the final written contract, and am just trying to work out some of the final details. 

In Australia we have a three pin plug, two at the top on a angle facing each other and one on the bottom in the middle straight up and down.

If not the same, I know you can get adaptors to change plugs, should I try and get them here or do you think I may be able to get them over in dubai.
cheers k


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You should be easily able to find adaptors here, but I suggest you pack a couple to make things easier for you in the first few days.


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank-you for your help.


----------



## shaz (Dec 9, 2007)

You can get the adaptors here. I have some myself. But it is worth while to bring with you a large 4 or 5 power point plug... hope you know what i mean.
You know its like a extension with a base and say 4 sockets on the base


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you can get those in any supermarket, no problem.


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

I will pack some power boards (as we call them) 6 sockets with a surge protector on them with my electrical stuff. Thanks again


----------

